# How much space is on a 2tb external harddrive?



## IlovetheChosenone

Since hard-drives are a little less in space since I guess it sinks up to operating system? What is it really like 1.9tb or 1.8tb?


----------



## tasospaok123

2 TB Drives are 1863GB in windows


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123;13139347*
> 2 TB Drives are 1863GB in windows


Cool thanks, I just bought an Iomega Prestige 2tb external hd. I can't wait until it comes which will of course be awhile cuz I ordered it today.









I hope it runs great and lasts long time.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Approximately 1,862 GB +/- formatted. Just a rough calc, based on my short stroked 1Tb's.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Does anyone know why it has to take up a nice chunk of the hard-drive? its taking like 140gigs if I did the math right. Is there a way to make it take less or no?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

The Samsung F4 2TB drive in my HTPC reads as 1.83TB total in Windows.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone;13139548*
> Does anyone know why it has to take up a nice chunk of the hard-drive? its taking like 140gigs if I did the math right. Is there a way to make it take less or no?


HDD makers use 1000MB as 1GB and 1000GB as 1TB where as its 1024MB is 1GB and 1024GB is 1TB so you lose some capacity in the translation


----------



## jcrew3002

thats bad, i just sold my computer with a 2TB Hard drive, so the buyer will probally call me and ask why he only has 1863MB which equals 1.77TB!


----------



## jam3s

doubtful, anyone who knows anything about computers will know this is the case


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;14715244*
> doubtful, anyone who knows anything about computers will know this is the case


That's why he just asked the question?









OT: Pretty stupid that they do that. Why can't they be real.


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone;13139548*
> Does anyone know why it has to take up a nice chunk of the hard-drive? its taking like 140gigs if I did the math right. Is there a way to make it take less or no?


Because HDD manufacturers steal from you, they use teribytes i think which means 1 tib = 1000 gib

Windows uses tarAbyter, where 1 TB = 1024gb


----------



## Kramy

They don't steal from you...

It's SI. (metric) They've always used metric for rotational media. Floppies, CDs, DVDs, HDDs, BDs, etc.

As long as you get over 2,000,000,000,000 bytes in a 2TB drive, you've gotten what you paid for. It's not the HDD manufacturer's faults that Windows reports it wrong.

Edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_System_of_Units

Edit2: Internet speeds are also measured in Metric.

HDD benchmarks (Like HDTune) report Metric MB/sec rather than MiB. (Windows shows you MiB/GiB/TiB but calls it MB/GB/TB - confusing! OSX and Linux don't do this anymore.)


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy;14715342*
> They don't steal from you...
> 
> It's SI. (metric) They've always used metric for rotational media. Floppies, CDs, DVDs, HDDs, BDs, etc.
> 
> As long as you get over 2,000,000,000,000 bytes in a 2TB drive, you've gotten what you paid for. It's not the HDD manufacturer's faults that Windows reports it wrong.
> 
> Edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_System_of_Units


This


----------

